# Interesting rack on this one!



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

Never saw one like this before.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/3095242921.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2012)

"Interesting rack on this one!"
last time I said that in public, I got slapped by the owner of said rack!


----------



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing like leaving myself wide open.


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Never saw one like this before.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/3095242921.html





Cool bike! It's funny though, at first glance it looks like a 24" wheel, but is listed as a 26". That happens sometimes, ya know? And some 24" bikes look like they are 26" bikes.


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2012)

To show I have some class I will refrain from trashing this Boris thread as he does mine, even though he invites the temptation by baiting us with the word "rack". I could ramble on needlessly about something remotely related to the word "rack" but I won't. I hope this illustrates how you maintain class when commenting on a thread.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks just like the rack that was on an old murray I had, but mine had a reflector on the back.


----------



## Boris (Jun 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> To show I have some class I will refrain from trashing this Boris thread as he does mine, even though he invites the temptation by baiting us with the word "rack". I could ramble on needlessly about something remotely related to the word "rack" but I won't. I hope this illustrates how you maintain class when commenting on a thread.




The only thing your comment clearly illustrates is something I like to call a "Vincefestation"


----------



## Boris (Jun 23, 2012)

chitown said:


> Cool bike! It's funny though, at first glance it looks like a 24" wheel, but is listed as a 26". That happens sometimes, ya know? And some 24" bikes look like they are 26" bikes.




Yes Chris, I've heard that some people have unwittingly bought girls bikes from great distances that appear to be 26" and therefore never asked the obvious question, "Is this a 26"" bike?" Only to find out upon arrival of the shipment, that the bike is indeed a 24" bike. I would hope that a person who ever once found themselves in a predicament such as this, would most certainly come away by learning a lesson of some sort. At the same time, still being very grateful to the person who took great care to retrieve, pack and ship it.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jun 26, 2012)

Who doesn't love an interesting rack??


----------



## BrentP (Jun 26, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> Who doesn't love an interesting rack??




Especially when they sound like a motor boat.


----------



## Ray (Jun 28, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> "Interesting rack on this one!"
> last time I said that in public, I got slapped by the owner of said rack!




That was just too easy.


----------

